# Dank's Dank Closet



## DankCloset (Oct 26, 2007)

well, i decided i'd do a grow journal on these lil gals, so now, here there quite young, i've already germinated and transplanted them(at 5 days old).
here there 7 days old









and here is the braid. 7 days old as well




and this is what iam working with, pic is messed sorry lol




iam using soil, and cfl's during veg, during flowering iam going to use a 250watt hps
i started them in 4inch square pots.
and these are of oct, 23 2007


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 26, 2007)

*Those look like nice sized little plants there for 7 days!  Good job.  Does that one little girl have a curled leaf, pic #2, of is that just the way the light is shining on her?  How many and what wattage of CFL's are you using Dank? *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 26, 2007)

*Everything is looking great Dank.   Here's some GREEN MOJO for them young ladies. :aok: *


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 26, 2007)

yeah the leafs curling under, i have my light just a little to close, it got moved up a lil, iam using 2 t4 cfl, equivelent to 150watts, 2 23watters, and 2 26watt
iam going to have to throw in more sooner or later though.... plus there getting no nutes till flowering


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 26, 2007)

well today i moved them around, i also tied the one with a single plant in the container over to start her Lst training


----------



## jash (Oct 27, 2007)

looking good Dank.:hubba: good luck on your grow man:aok:


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 27, 2007)

this is wack, iam watching this rasta get arrested on the t.v for weed, "he said weed is healing", the cop says, "some people think crack is healing","he said who ever believes that is a fool, iam just serving a higher purpose and power"
damn man, well already iam seeing results of the Lst, improved branching from the plant.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 1, 2007)

so much to update on, only pics will do this justice, i'll try and get some on here today, infact i'll go snap some now and drag em up to my buddies


----------



## Cam (Nov 1, 2007)

Your ladies look great Dank :fly:.  Hope they grow up to be strong, healthy and POTENT :stoned: .  Best of luck with them.

                        Cam


----------



## octobong007 (Nov 1, 2007)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> this is wack, iam watching this rasta get arrested on the t.v for weed, "he said weed is healing", the cop says, "some people think crack is healing","he said who ever believes that is a fool, iam just serving a higher purpose and power"
> damn man, well already iam seeing results of the Lst, improved branching from the plant.


 
ok, retarded question here...not sure on the terminology concerning "LST", what is it and how?  thanx


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 1, 2007)

bush




nancy




this ones from nancy




bush




ok well the 3 big ones(2 in one pot one in another) are 2 weeks and 4 days old, all bag seed temps range from min 74degrees to 84 degrees, no higher no lower


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 1, 2007)

for LST go here
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=147230&posted=1#post147230


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 1, 2007)

:aok: Very healthy looking plants you have there Dank


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey dank they look great love how nice and bushy they look great job:hubba:  will be looking forward to watching this grow good luck peace


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 1, 2007)

Good looking ladies you have there. Love that fan leaf.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice look plants ya got there. that fan leaf iz fat as hell


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 1, 2007)

that fan leaf is absolutely huge, that leaf is off of the one with single plant in the pot, i think we'll call her nancy regan, pun intended.... the otherone iam gonna call Bush(yet another pun intended lol)
p.s. i decided iam not gonna lst nancy, but instead iam gonna lst the one smaller one in Bush's pot


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 1, 2007)

welp, today i was given bad news lol, were going to relocate soon, yes you heard it, iam moving up lol, iam moving into a house with a basement :O yes i get the basement, anyway iam forced to flower my plants at 2 weeks and 4 days old, they start flowering at 8, in 45minutes, i guess we shall see what happens, now that this is happenin iam gonna go mix me up ferts for the flowering stage, i think i may only boost potasium as the mg soil still has its nutes, also be giving it superthrive throught flowering ummm oh yeah bush has this crazyyyyy purple/pink color on her newest leaves, its freaking crazy, i'll see if i cant get someone over with a decent camera, i know its nothing to be worried about, i believe i've got a female here but iam going be freakin pissed if its a dude. lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 1, 2007)

When do you move?

Good luck man.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 1, 2007)

gooduck,and that leave is huge nice job.PS


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 1, 2007)

i'll have the next 2 months. so i think plenty of time, more than likely 3 months tops.


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 2, 2007)

Good luck on your more. Better to start flower early than to harvest early.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 2, 2007)

bah, thats totally true, plus sexing plants is a blast


----------



## jash (Nov 2, 2007)

very nice and green Dank!:aok:  good luck on sexing them -hope you'll get all females man


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 2, 2007)

*Whats up D. The young ladies are looking nice and healthy. :aok: Your doing a great job mang keep it up as we can't wait for those fat frosty buds.  *


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 2, 2007)

no @#[email protected] i cant wait either hahahaha, iam just hoping bush is a girl....plz plz plz i wanna smoke her so bad lol thanks everyone for stoping in, keep it green


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Nov 2, 2007)

*'Sup dude :ciao: Nice job with the LST. I have always liked the shape if indica leaves. great job man. peace,e :bong2:*


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey dank, looking good - keep it up.  Nice and pretty fat leaves ya got..........


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 2, 2007)

eyeslikedonuts said:
			
		

> *'Sup dude :ciao: Nice job with the LST. I have always liked the shape if indica leaves. great job man. peace,e :bong2:*



welp thanks bro i appreciate it, i also was waiting to see if someone noticed that too, i thought it but wanted to wait and see more of the plant, i just went and looked, the lights turned on at 8 this mornin, night one of flowering went awesome, already i see the results from last night.



			
				Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hey dank, looking good - keep it up. Nice and pretty fat leaves ya got..........



dude the leaves are huge, i cant believe they got that big, i think its due to the gigantic pots there in


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 4, 2007)

welp anyway, i'll get some pics up, but in the past 2 nights of flowering, i've had to move my lights up every morning grr lol there gettin huge. night 4 of flower down


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 7, 2007)

well i guess we had our fair share of ups and downs over here, heh freakin one day i came into the room at about noon, too late, the plant had grown into the 2 t4's over night, and here's the result.





and then here we've got a top shot from Bush




alright, this is a size referance i guess




ahh and here we have Bush's size up lol




ahh here we go, gettin a lil kinky, this here is nancy's " down under" shot lol




oh yes, oh yes, cant forget my lil lady i was gonna play with, hints the pinching, i was going to control this plant very closely. although now i have new plans, i want harvest purely, sorry, i abandoned this and moved it up. i broke roots and trans.




and this hurr is nancy showin off again, she just wanted you to see how fat shes gettin lol




and bush, showin off what shes got down under, these ladies got thick quick, there thicker than a pencil, and have been since week 2.




ahh yes its only fair i give bush her shot at the fanleaf sizeup




umm i've added about 200watts in equivelent, i really need this cig so pause!!
ok now clear thoughts, ok i replanted the one in the i'd say about 20oz cup, into a 4gal, iam still yet to water any of those 2 pots, this 3rd one was left in the rain for a week, oh yeah i hear all yall buy fox farm and stuff, but guess what, i have access to bulk supplies so i mix my own everything lol oh yes my mother asked me her opinion on a product that i myself am unfamiliar with, its called hungavit, liquid bio-leaf fertilizer & plant conditioner and stats are, well it dont say, but w/e its says organic nitrogen, phosphorus, calcium, magnesium and amino acids. heh i wonder well iam out for now, i'll get pics in the mornin, these pics are 2 days old.


----------



## jash (Nov 7, 2007)

looking great Dank:hubba:  nice plants there man!:aok:


----------



## Growdude (Nov 7, 2007)

Great job! Plant looks thick and healthy.


----------



## Cam (Nov 7, 2007)

:holysheep:* Despite your little set-backs, looks like you are having quite the nice grow there.   CONGRATULATIONS my friend..LOOKS GREAT!!!*

*                           Peace, Love and Tie Dye,*
*                                                Cam*


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 7, 2007)

good goin DC, the plants hitting the t4's doesnt seem to be that bad, just dont let it happen again lol you got some gret side growth there to, real bushy.

keep it up man, *85C*


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 7, 2007)

there looking good dank keep up the good work my friend.

Oh yea do you remember that wonderful Herijuana that P420 grew a while be4 he passed??? That waz a beautiful looking lady he had. Aint that a clone only strain


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 7, 2007)

ahh yes, i remember it quite well, i remember the last grow he did, skywalker, herijuana, and romulan max :O i didnt think anyone remembered me from 420t... crazy so u were a member there... cool i though u looked familiar.... 


Dc


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 7, 2007)

Whoa...those are some nice ladies.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks guys, i appreciate all the kind words, god i forgot how muh i enjoy growing.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 7, 2007)

Don't we all?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 7, 2007)

Yea i waz there Smoki'mon,  i still go there from time to time to look back at old post for research. i havent posted sence rangerdanger left i think. it jus wasnt the same lots of @$$holes there now.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 7, 2007)

personally i didnt like rob, that guys was a superficial self centered all mighty retarded **** head, i'd love to meet that guy in real life....anyway yeah man, i was well dun dun dun DankCloset, wonder if any of the info i put up in there is still there, hah i wonder if they reposted all my news hawk info? actually i dont really care  but yeah man, how u doin? been a little while since 420t... crazy crazy, so u came here huh?


p.s. yeah man that strain of herijuana was clone only. but he got all his as clones, i dont think i ever saw him start from seed.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 7, 2007)

yea i come here cause its small and you can really get help. the people are much nicer. i been here for almost a year. and aslong as i have the net ill be here. I wish i could get some of them clones ill want me an hid 1st so it can look like his


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 8, 2007)

i agree, i rather like this place, decided to make it home, so to speak lol. anyway  iam stoked, iam a lil @#$%ed up and i wanna go take some pics of the ladies lol.   but yeah i agree, small class room, more help lol


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 8, 2007)

alright me and my girl broke down, and iam ordering 2 of these next thursday...
http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=3&FGNumber=E-HC1H151Z


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 8, 2007)

naw man go with this....http://htgsupply.com/growlights.asp?categoryID=1&subcategoryID=155&typeID=55


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 8, 2007)

i would if i could, but i've got money restriction, and these are kinda temporary, plus at 38 bucks, come on lol


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 8, 2007)

alright, today was feeding day 1, so i mixed up 1/4 tsp of Hungavit D to a gallon of spring water as i dont use purified water because it has all valuables stripped from the water, gave both 2 of the Blue cup in my pictures i use for hight comparison. iam starting to see sign's that tell me there out of nutes. which is about the time i thought it would last anyway. so yeah there on there way, only a matter of time, albiet iam starting to see signs of sex, its still not at any stage i can readily identify which sex.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 9, 2007)

well i woke up this morning and a couple things had happened, the GIRLS took very well to the feeding as i had expected, they were all perky and very green this morning and then, i took a closer look at nancy and BAM
FEMALE





FEMALE




i dont know about the other 2 yet  fingers crossed


edit: sorry i used old pics, i need to update, but iamma make yall wait for it lol


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 9, 2007)

Good news. Good luck with the rest of the ladies too.


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 9, 2007)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> alright me and my girl broke down, and iam ordering 2 of these next thursday...
> http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=3&FGNumber=E-HC1H151Z


 
Hey man - checked out to see what you were getting and the whole catalog came up...... 

What 2 are you getting dude? Hopefully something with an HPS in it........ 

So far looking good, Dank.

PB


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 9, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hey man - checked out to see what you were getting and the whole catalog came up......
> 
> What 2 are you getting dude? Hopefully something with an HPS in it........
> 
> ...



yeah man, iam buying 2 of the 150watt hps, for a total of 300watts of hps. at 19,000 lumens a piece for an added combined lumen count of 38,000 lumens. plus i still have my 250watt hps that i had delived to a buddy whos wiring it now.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 13, 2007)

well, woke up this mornin to find out that the little plant in bushes pot was male, ahh cut. i was thinking wonder if can graph, but then i didnt want to chance **** on a male stock, not really sure on this one, but i aint goin against genetic's, it'll probably come back to bite me in the ***, so here's the male, old pic..




i'll get new pic's, there huge lol, real monster's anyway i've been feeding them  for the passed 2 feedings of 1/4 tsp of hungavit, on the 8th, they started there feeding with the mentioned above ammount mixed to a gallon of spring water. and again monday they had another feeding.
later all, just wanted to keep fairly current.


Dc


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 13, 2007)

:hubba: you lured him into a false sense of security :rofl: get some pics up so we can see how the _ladies_ are doin, that male looks healthy so im sure they fine too.

good work DC, keep it up 85C


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 15, 2007)

ok heres a maple bug from around our way




and heres a side by side of the ladies




and ta show ya how tall they are




and the "top shot" of nancy




and for bush :topshot:




umm, they're 13 days into flower, with only 17 days of veg.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 15, 2007)

there looking good dank. what strain r they again??


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 15, 2007)

just bagseed, i ran out of money so i couldnt buy any seeds


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 15, 2007)

looking good DC, i think they look sweet looking from the side, you can see all whats goin on :aok:

keep it green bro, 85C


----------



## audix2359 (Nov 15, 2007)

Very nice plants there.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 15, 2007)

i agree, i thought of that and was like ok, its gonna happen, so i lugged em out and then saw this little mapple bug, and thought that was funny, just goes to show u were not the only one's that love this plant lol.


Dc

Edit: p.s. my bad, forgot to even take pictures of the little girl hahahaha jesus iam losing my mind
ahhhh its not time for "sometimers"

p.p.s lol these ladies are the fastest growing plants that i ever grew.


----------



## jash (Nov 16, 2007)

girls looking great Dank!:aok:


----------



## goddog (Nov 16, 2007)

is that an afgani?


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 16, 2007)

you know, i havent a clue, i only smoke choice weed, so probably for all i know lol, all my buddies grow and buy there seeds, so i havent a clue ta be honest, i know my buddies got this cross polinating thing going on. so it could be cross of ww with afghan for all i know lol

so i just call it bagseed cuz i dont know for sure!
thanks for stoppin in jash, pull up a chair, there comin along nicely!


Dc


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 16, 2007)

Dank they are comeing along nicely. cant wait to see them budz. oh yea ill have my xbox hooked back up tomorrow. ima go get another Rj-45 cable to run to the router. name the game and ill go rent it.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 17, 2007)

well lately i've been stuck on halo3 lol, havent been playing much in the last week, but i did however wake up this morning to find that "tiny" is female, pistils and all, she was the one that i was gonna flower in the 16ozish cup, i took pics, about to go get em moved to the gig stick  update in a lil while


Dc


----------



## Madshotz (Nov 17, 2007)

dank i would take the pic's that have your hands off of this thread u dont want lawenforcement to be able to pic up prints from the pictures


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 17, 2007)

lol, not trippin on that dude, i've had even more incriminating than that. thanks for the tip though. ok so today, i went and got 2 new gallons of spring water, threw in 1/2 teaspoon hungavit D and 1drop of SuperThrive and diluted to about   1/3gal and fed 1 16oz cup per plant, as they were lightly watered yesterday.

lates 
 Dc

pics comin in a while.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 18, 2007)

well i've got some crappy news, bush is a dude, he's gettin chopped, while nancy is female confirmed this mornin. so bush is outta here lol. dunno if i already posted, but the lil one is female as well. so its on and i know whats what.

Dc


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 18, 2007)

poor bush mabey hell run again some day glad nancy is doin good hope all remains well..


----------



## Madshotz (Nov 18, 2007)

srry to here about the male bro


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 19, 2007)

bah, 2 out of 4 is actually quite good, i've had an all male grow once, god u didnt wanna see me on that tirade, lol...
lmfao from this, i hope i never see another bush lmfao. nancy is doin good, so is tiny, i need'a get some pics.


Dc


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 23, 2007)

welp, i chopped down tiny, iam not even takin chances, so instead i decided i'd do 2 things, one, iam taking a living clone off my mother, while in flowering, kinda an experiment, its alot like an air rooted clone, with a bit of a twist, instead of taking the clone clean off the plant, i scratched the surface of the stem(the area i want it too root) took out a 4' square pot, filled it with soil,got it wet, got everything set up, dip'n'grow, soil, spring water, and bent the branch down into the 4inch, got it to tie over like an lst, to the top of the 4' pot, dipped the "clone" in the rooting hormone for about 4-5 seconds than piled dirt on top, making sure future branch sites are uncovered, and thats that, we wait.

Dc
p.s not sure when i get pic's, but i'll make sure i outline this cloning technique though.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 23, 2007)

ok after looking at this thread...  im very displeased with my plant going right now!!! i need more lighting!!!


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 26, 2007)

well i went out yesterday and got me a 70watt hps, so iam using that now and all my fluoro's except 1 13watt. lmfao its wierd, cuz it seems like only part of the plant is gettin hit with the hps, and the other half with fluoro's because of the way that the plants Lst'd, i've got the 70watter over the top part of the plant.
i'll go buy a camera today.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 27, 2007)

here's the bong i got today, its glass on glass, 80 bones, not bad





and here she is, nancy, shes lookin real good, got buds on her already, its crazy how fast this plant is exploding.




heres another shot of her 





this plant is stinky, makes my house smell hella good, i've got the 70watt hps over her, and shes lovin it up!!! iam usin all my cfl's still except 1 13watt little one. 

Dc

Edit: if your wonderin whats the deal with the leaves, i really didnt want to take the fan leaves off to promote inner lighting, so instead i cut the tips off to let more light below.

oh yeah totally forgot, there you can also see the "living clone" in the bottom of the pot, it'll be done in a week or so i believe.


----------



## akirahz (Nov 27, 2007)

wow thats alotta cfl's! very bushy!


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 27, 2007)

12 cfl's and the 70watter lmfao, that is alot, i made sure i had enough lumens to fill the closet hahahaha


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 27, 2007)

*Looking great D. Also like the glass. :aok: *


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks guys, yeah dude, it actually was the cheapest glass on glass i had saw, so i picked it, plus i like the color.

Dc


----------



## akirahz (Nov 27, 2007)

i dont know if its my monitor or somethin (got the brightness all the way up on it) but your bong pic was like too dark for me too see very well, didnt do it much justice so i brightend it up so i can see it all in detail

dont know if you guys had the same problem but heres the brightend one for admiration


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 27, 2007)

thnx man, that did help alot!

Dc


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice plants man, Very nice bong for *80* beans too!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

Looking good Dank,  thats a crap load of CFL's lol , your def good on lighting haha keep up the good work man soon as you know if you will have some arm sized buds , well thats the idea anywho , happy Growing!


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 27, 2007)

well, thanks all, appreciate it, i might have to chop due to drama, dont really wanna go into it to far, might get pissed again, which is not good, anyway hopefully arm size, but so far there dime size around, and creepin up on a nickel lol


Dc


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

next you know it , it'll be a quarter lol


----------



## jash (Nov 27, 2007)

nice bong Dank!:hubba:   lsted lady is looking great !


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 28, 2007)

very sorry guys, to cut this short, i chopped her down, i couldnt handle it anymore, i'll still stick around and such, just wont pick up growing again until i move into our house.

Dc

very sorry again guys, i needa to take a cold shower so mad


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Dank.

Hope you can sort your troubles out,then get back up on that high horse mate 

WM.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 28, 2007)

*BETTER LUCK WITH YOUR NEXT GROW BRO*
Dro:cool2:


----------



## jash (Nov 28, 2007)

Sorry 2 hear that Dank but you know better whats best for you man..  firing one for you :48:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 28, 2007)

*Damn D that's a real bummer. Hope everything is ok.  *


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 28, 2007)

hope everything works out for u  good luck


----------



## akirahz (Nov 28, 2007)

damm dank i may have to cold shower now that your journals gone


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 28, 2007)

wow man i hate it when things happen and you cant do the things you want or love to do. but that is life so sei la vie you know(means such is life) very unfair and disloyal at times but we cant control it. youll be back up and growing in no time how do i know you ask??, simple, you cant keep a grower with great skills such as yourself down and out for any real ammount of time. keep ahold of them supplies man your gonna be draggin them back out of the mothballs here soon enough.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 28, 2007)

well thanks guys, iam still quite mad, but i need to go finish some stuff up, so auf wiedersen!

Dc


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 28, 2007)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> well thanks guys, iam still quite mad, but i need to go finish some stuff up, so auf wiedersen!
> 
> Dc


 
Better luck to you next time dank, your post have helped me alot you will def be back and better next time im sure!


----------

